# Avid BB7 Scheiben Laufrichtung - Unterschiede?



## Scr4t (24. März 2011)

Als ich letztens mein Fahrrad begutachtete ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Laufrichtungen der Scheiben genau andersherum sind. 

Meine ältere Scheibe:




Die neuere Version:





Beide Scheiben sind nach Avid "Rotations-Pfeil" montiert worden. 

Was von beidem ist jetzt besser?

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Ianus (24. März 2011)

Die Laufrichtung ist dieselbe, wie an den Stegen erkennbar ist. Avid hat lediglich die Ausrichtung der Aussparungen geändert. Obs einen Vorteil hat...keine Ahnung. Aber Avid wird sich sicherlich was dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gun-Food (24. März 2011)

Na wenigstens gibts bei euch Auswanderern auch schönes Wetter.


----------

